# mk3 gauge cluster bulbs?



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

im thinking about changing my bulbs in my gti to blue led's. ive been looking on 42DD and am not positive of which bulb to get. anyone who has done this that wants to chime in please help. 
is it a "wedge style" if so what size
thanks guys


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (green JettaIII)*

I shot them an email, and they suggested the mini wedge.


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (IronMan6976)*

thanks, i emailed em too but they were unsure but told me to send em a pic if i pull apart the dash


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (green JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green JettaIII* »_thanks, i emailed em too but they were unsure but told me to send em a pic if i pull apart the dash

When mine come and I get around to installing them, I'll let you know if they're the correct ones for the mk3 cluster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (IronMan6976)*

that would be awesome, what color are you doing


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (green JettaIII)*

I'm just going for white, if I like how it looks then I might go for another color, the bulbs that are in there now are shot so hopefully it's a nice improvement.


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (green JettaIII)*

In the cluster, there are no wedge bulbs. The filament bulbs that come in the cluster are soldered to a base itself and cannot be just swapped with an LED. Bearsuite on here does clusters in different colors.


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (Ajlal24)*

Well then this should be interesting...lol thanks for the heads up man


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (IronMan6976)*

So yeah it's not the wedge bulbs haha... Kinda sucked tearing the face of my dash off for nothing but what the hell, it had to be done at some point. I pulled the dead bulb out so now I at least know what it looks like.


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (IronMan6976)*

bearsuite does the lighting for clusters, so look to him for that...


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: mk3 gauge cluster bulbs? (Ajlal24)*

Thanks man, I'll look into it...Something needs to be done with my cluster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

so hows it coming along?


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Ajlal24)*

Now the only lights I have are the odometer and clock haha, I had some neon light thing from Autozone laying around so I'm using that to see my speedo and tach for now.. One of these days I'll fix the cluster lights


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

Send it to bearsuite...lol...I sent him mines and got it back quickly...I love my new dash...


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Ajlal24)*

Any pics with the new lights installed?


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (SummerSnow)*

bump...
where can you buy replacement oem bulbs that come with the bases hes referring to?
one of mine is burnt out..


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (2.0lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0lover* »_bump...
where can you buy replacement oem bulbs that come with the bases hes referring to?
one of mine is burnt out..


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (2.0lover)*

http://www.pap-parts.com/prodi...0%20C


----------

